# Wurzelzeichen darstellen, Wie?



## feuer1978 (20. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es eine möglichkeit, das Wurzelzeichen (√) darzustellen? Es muss NICHT mit gerechnet werden, ich will es regelrecht in einem Antwortsatz verwenden. Bisher verwende ich "^(1/2)", aber das wird schnell unübersichtlich.

Also geht das?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Feuer1978


----------



## Gucky (20. Jul 2014)

Wie meinst du darstellen? Du kannst es als Polyline darstellen und es malen und du kannst es einfach als Zeichen, wie oben benutzen. Aber wo willst du es denn darstellen? In einem Textfeld, in der Eingabeaufforderung, in einem Component, das gar nicht dazu gedacht ist, um groß Text anzuzeigen(Button etc.)?
Unicode Code: U+221A


----------



## stg (20. Jul 2014)

Wenn dir das UTF-Zeichen nicht reicht, dann hast du die Möglichkeiten deinen gesamten darzustellenden Ausdruck entsprechend aufzubereiten und als Grafik auszugeben

Möglichkeiten dazu sind z.B.
JMathComponent (JEuclid 3.1.10-SNAPSHOT API)
oder
mimetex.html


----------



## feuer1978 (20. Jul 2014)

Also ich möchte es als Zeichen in einem Textfeld darstellen


----------



## Gucky (20. Jul 2014)

Dann wird dir wohl das Unicodezeichen U+221A am ehesten helfen.


----------



## feuer1978 (20. Jul 2014)

Ok, und wie mache ich dass dann, das als antwort ein Wurzelzeichen erscheint? so?


```
public String rechnen(){
  double a=this.a;
  double b=this.b;
  String erg;
  
  if (a==b) {
      erg=U+221A ;
  } else {
      erg="nicht identisch";
  }
  
  return erg;
  }
```


----------



## ceving (20. Jul 2014)

feuer1978 hat gesagt.:


> Ok, und wie mache ich dass dann, das als antwort ein Wurzelzeichen erscheint? so?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ne so: Unicode Character 'SQUARE ROOT' (U+221A)
Encodings -> C/C++/Java source code


----------



## feuer1978 (20. Jul 2014)

funktioniert!


```
public String rechnen(){
  double a=this.a;
  double b=this.b;
  String erg;
  
  if (a==b) {
      erg="\u221A";
  } else {
      erg="nicht identisch";
  }
  
  return erg;
  }
```


----------

